# Buckeye lake crappie tournament



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The Buckeye Crappie Challenge will be visiting Buckeye Lake this Saturday April 21st. There should be between 30 and possibly 40 teams. I will be there! There are a lot of good guys there and fun times, go to www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com and register. The seminar will be at Buckeye Outdoors on this Friday April 20th at 6p.m.









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you know which ramp they are going out of? I have a permit for the 79 ramp and requested the maximum number of boats that they would allow for the ramp.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Liebs...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome. Either way we would have made it work.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck and have fun out there as well team extreme! Just don't chop up my pads 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Looking for some results from this tourney. Weights and any locals place in the money


----------

